# feral with missing head feathers... hanging at the HollyHotel



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings.
A new resident of the HollyHotel arrived yesterday. 
Actually a very cute story... The short version = I was leaving my garage and happened to be blocked in by a truck = I was soon speaking with the driver and passenger. Next thing you know a pigeon swoops down right in front of us and runs into the garage. I couldn't believe it...  as we know not everyone in the world appreciates how wonderful these guys are...
So here we are... Young Q has come indoors to the HollyHotel. Q is missing some head feathers. I'm still observing as to what might be wrong other than missing head feathers... The area isn't bloody. Clean actually. Skin is pinkish white. I have attached a (not so fabulous) photo. Poops look fine. Q also seems young to me... Again photo attached. As you may be able to see ~ the beak is a bit more curved down... Smaller than most of the adults I know around here. Q also just seems young. Is this a correct observation?...
Q appears to have had some water and has picked at food. I'm still watching. No sign of yellow muck etc... Just the missing head feathers.
Suggestions? Should I be giving Enrofloxyn to his one?...
Thank you!
~ 4zp.
Coo's from PlaCida, Walker and IndiGO (residents of the HollyHotel)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this bird.

Please follow these guidelines first.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265

Have you looked down the throat? How does the birds poop look? Does the bird have a sharp keelbone?

The picture is fuzzy so I can't get much of an idea what happened to the bald patch area.
Make sure the bird is eating well and please update us.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cute guy and quite bold to just wander into your garage. Maybe he got attached by something/someone and scared and looked for a safe place. 
Since he is doing good so far, I would say just watch him for now see if he continues eating and drinking. As long as there is no blood/open wounds and obvious signs of illness let him rest see how he is doing tomorrow.
Have you checked his mouth for signs of canker? 
I wouldn't worry about the head feathers, they will grow back.
BTW, judging by the wattle he looks like an adult.



Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Looks like she got cut and now there's a hole--that looks like the skull, actually. Using your fingers, part the feathers a little bit and see if you don't see some really clean edges to the skin. You may even be able to move them (the edges) around if they're not dried to the edges of the hole (if that's what it is).

Pidgey


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks like an adult to me, too. You may want to file the beak down a bit, too, before releasing him/her -- it looks overgrown.

Good luck with this cutie!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By the way, if it's a hole like I'm thinking, you might try bringing the edges together somehow. It'd make healing faster. They heal up pretty quick (~5 days) if you can get the edges together, otherwise it can take weeks to months.

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings.
Q has been on lap for at least an hour... If not longer. Has been drinking water and has eaten safflowerseed and corn. I can see that the long curved beak slows Q down ~ however s/he took down some large kernels... No sign of canker etc... Clean.
The hole is quite smooth. Clean. I can touch, massage etc and it doesn't seem to effect Q in any way... Well, I should say it appears to be relaxing as I see little eyes closing. Q seems to like the lap thing... and computer... I think I heard a request for a saf/sun flower martini.
~ 4zp.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh.. should I try to file down the beak? I've never done anything like this... = I don't have a clue and don't wish to harm / frighten Q.
Thank you! / for everything.
~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

On that beak, just take a picture from dead on the side and we'll have a better look.

And, yes, that kind of smoothness is what exposed skulls are like in that area.

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings.
I wish I'd been thinking more when I had Q in hand... I just took this not so fabulous picture ~ let me know if I should attempt another.
Thank you.
~ 4zp.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*concussion*



4zpigeons said:


> Greetings.
> A new resident of the HollyHotel arrived yesterday.
> Actually a very cute story... The short version = I was leaving my garage and happened to be blocked in by a truck = I was soon speaking with the driver and passenger. Next thing you know a pigeon swoops down right in front of us and runs into the garage. I couldn't believe it...  as we know not everyone in the world appreciates how wonderful these guys are...
> So here we are... Young Q has come indoors to the HollyHotel. Q is missing some head feathers. I'm still observing as to what might be wrong other than missing head feathers... The area isn't bloody. Clean actually. Skin is pinkish white. I have attached a (not so fabulous) photo. Poops look fine. Q also seems young to me... Again photo attached. As you may be able to see ~ the beak is a bit more curved down... Smaller than most of the adults I know around here. Q also just seems young. Is this a correct observation?...
> ...


would appear he ducked just in time,missing head feathers will grow back but you might as well inspect him,observation,for head neck injuries,if you are set up for pets you might have a new one-enjoy,i love em...james waller


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow... busy busy at the HollyHotel.
Well... Q and I have spent quite a lot of quality time together. Q has also been spending some quiet personal time under his 'loft' < assuming s/he needed the security of a roof... or a place to hide from me.  
No matter the short. Q popped out from under tonight with much energy / gobbled up dinner and is now on top of the 'loft'... 
The beak is still curved... However Q is eating and drinking.
Is there something I could put in Q's space for the beak? I'm not thinking an emory board - But something that Q might use. < Is this nuts? Also, why would a beak be so curved? 
Thank you.
~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't know but I've got one like that whose beak tip is always growing faster than it wears away. As such, I have to occasionally clip it back a bit although it hasn't stopped her from eating all she wants. How'd the back of the head heal?

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm seeing few to no feathers.
An odd lil' bird. Popped out last night for a late dinner. 
Really likes to have a roof over head. 
Otherwise all else seems fine. I'm cleaning spaces today and might be able to see more. No matter, appears healthy... If I should be able to get Q in arms, should I try to clip a tiny bit of the beak? Or just leave it be?...
Thanks.
~ 4zp.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There's no real need if she can eat. It might mean that she can't eat fast, which can be a real liability out in the wilds.

Pidgey


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Q come summer will be back in the wild / So should I attempt to trim the beak? I know nothing of 'beaks'... My concern stems from the idea of claws on cats/dogs or heels of horses and that the damage can be done if cut to short = quick = ouch! 
Still able to eat... Preferring whole corn over safflower. 
Thank you.
~ 4zp.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

hy don't you wait and see how she does with the food this winter and if the beak grows longer. If it does grow, it may need to be trimmed.


----------

